# Prop Recommendations - 18 HPX-V w/ Yamaha 115 SHO?



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I’m sure someone here will chime in, but if you haven’t already done so, also look on the Maverick boats forum. They will have this setup dialed in


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

Ken over at Prop Gods was helpful when I was working to dial in my setup. We talked for 5-10 minutes and he sent the recommended prop over in less than 48 hours, telling me to try it for a week or two and if it doesn't meet my needs, send it back.

The recommended prop was spot on.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Call Marcus Clements at PowerTech Props. 800.736.7767, ext. 241.


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Popular props seem to be the Yamaha pro k series prop (discontinued) the mercury spitfire 4 blade (would be my choice) and power tech offering as well. My only gripe with power tech seems to be inconsistent pitch from prop to prop, but I’ve had good expirence with the customer service from power tech so it’s a trade off?


----------



## michaelgxx (10 mo ago)

Cullen904 said:


> In order to take delivery of a 18 HPX-V w/ Yamaha 115 SHO this summer and trying to get ahead of the prop dilemma. Currently running a 4 blade PT SCD on my Mirage 2 w/ F70 and love it, but curious if anyone has suggestions on what to run on the bigger hull and motor? Will not be running a jack plate. Thanks in advance!


Looking for your opinion. I have a 2004 15 Maverick HPX-V with a new 30 HP Suzuki with a stock 3-blade aluminum 10x12. The Suzuki replaces the original 40 HP Yamaha. I knew that I would sacrifice some performance. Cruises at1 7 mph and 25.5 WOT. Hole shot is sluggish but not excessive. Did your 4-blade hole shot and fuel efficiency?


----------



## Cullen904 (Jul 26, 2016)

michaelgxx said:


> Looking for your opinion. I have a 2004 15 Maverick HPX-V with a new 30 HP Suzuki with a stock 3-blade aluminum 10x12. The Suzuki replaces the original 40 HP Yamaha. I knew that I would sacrifice some performance. Cruises at1 7 mph and 25.5 WOT. Hole shot is sluggish but not excessive. Did your 4-blade hole shot and fuel efficiency?



The 4 blade for me was more for grab as I run trimmed and have tight creeks and corners where I live. If you're not running a jack plate, I'd probably stay with a 3 blade for better overall performance. From there it's mostly playing with different styles / brands and pitch. I've run a 30hp suzuki on a gheenoe and it's not a performance motor by any means, but it's a tank. I ran a stainless Solas prop on it and worked fine for me without breaking the bank.


----------



## michaelgxx (10 mo ago)

Cullen904 said:


> The 4 blade for me was more for grab as I run trimmed and have tight creeks and corners where I live. If you're not running a jack plate, I'd probably stay with a 3 blade for better overall performance. From there it's mostly playing with different styles / brands and pitch. I've run a 30hp suzuki on a gheenoe and it's not a performance motor by any means, but it's a tank. I ran a stainless Solas prop on it and worked fine for me without breaking the bank.


Thanks for the information. Yesterday I ran with more weight in the stern (skinny wife, small live well) Also still using the 6.6 gallon Suzuki portable gas tank in the stern. Hole shots were took longer. Amazing that the top end speed (25.5) did not decrease. I will now go back to the bow mounted 18 gallon gas tank that is empty after having the fuel tank polished and fuel removed. I had a 15 Ghennoe way back with a 15 HP 2 stroke Evinrude. Top speed was always 21 MPH. As you know for it was an excellent boat for Everglades City where i lived before.


----------

